# Breeding with phrag andreetae



## cnycharles (Jul 11, 2015)

A few months ago there was brief discussion about using phrag andreetae in hybridizing; mention was that it likely wouldn't be used because it had funny shape. A while back, nyeric loaned me his new phrag book by Olaf Gruss and I saw some pictures of hybrids made with phrag andreetae. Rather than have funny shape, they looked generally okay (though the editor would have chosen the best pictures of course  ) but the most redeeming quality I saw over most of the other phrag hybrids pictured in the book (and there were many excellent hybrids pictured) was that andreetae seems to have the quality of softly blending the colors of the parents together in a most pleasing way.

I took pictures of the andreetae hybrids that Olaf had included in his book. Keep in mind that these are pictures of printed pictures in a book, and there is glare. Some of the colors may not be exactly like in the book, but also some of the colors in the book may not be as exactly in sunlight.






picture by Eric Young Orchid Foundation





ditto





picture by our eteson





ditto





didn't seem to get the photographer of this one

I think I increased the visual contrast of the final images over how the original prints looked; colors were more smoothly blended together.

thoughts? comments?


----------



## youngslipper (Jul 12, 2015)

Love the andreettae x schilmii!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2015)

You are correct it will make some nice toned hybrids. Unfortunately none is readily available here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2015)

I'd be happy with one of each! I don't understand that andreettae has a funny shape. Just because it's not besseae...


----------



## MorandiWine (Jul 13, 2015)

Not yet Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 14, 2015)

Interesting photos! FYI - We just added a new Phrag. andreettae hybrid to the Fox Valley website this morning. I think the combination of the primarily green Praying Mantis with it's 18cm+ natural spread, and the pale pink andreettae's ability to smooth color, will produce some interesting colors and flower shapes.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2015)

:clap:


----------



## trdyl (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks like andreettae is going to be making some wonderful hybrids. 

I am more excited now about a couple seed pods I've got going (andreettae X Jason Fischer) and (Fritz Schomburg X andreettae).


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 16, 2015)

Cool. I'm interested in seeing how all of these new hybrids turn out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2015)

trdyl said:


> I am more excited now about a couple seed pods I've got going (andreettae X Jason Fischer) and (Fritz Schomburg X andreettae).



Hello!


----------



## eteson (Aug 12, 2015)

We made a few primaries using andreettae but they seem to be slow growers and very prone to rot once deflasked. The only one is growing like crazy is x pearcei.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2015)

You can sterilize them after deflasking, then try to grow in-organically. Maybe that's why Jerry Fischer uses rock-wool cubes and diatomite for Pk seedlings. ??


----------



## eteson (Aug 12, 2015)

NYEric said:


> You can sterilize them after deflasking, then try to grow in-organically. Maybe that's why Jerry Fischer uses rock-wool cubes and diatomite for Pk seedlings. ??



Eric, you are right it could help but my main problem is that the thermal range day-night is very narrow here in Bucaramanga and this leads a lot of problems, phrags, specially Micropetalum need a bigger decrease in temperature during the night. I am moving to Bogotá so I think that most part of my Phrags are going to be much happier.


----------



## abax (Aug 12, 2015)

I prefer the soft tones of the besseae cross, but I'd take
any or all of them. The future looks bright with new
possibilities.


----------

